# Elemente überprüfen ob die leer sind



## Chimaira (26. März 2008)

Hoi Leute,

kann mir jemand helfen? Ich muss ein Passwort- und ein File-Feld überprüfen, ob es ausgefüllt, also nicht leer, ist. Wenn die 2 Felder eines Formulars nicht leer sind soll ein Button aktiviert sein und wenn nicht deaktiviert. Am besten wäre es, wenn es während der Eingabe aktiviert / deaktiviert wird. 

Wie kann ich sowas realisieren?

Ich danke schonmal im vorraus.

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## Quaese (26. März 2008)

Hi,

wenn das Aktivieren/Deaktivieren bereits während der Eingabe erfolgen soll, bietet sich der der *onkeyup*-Event der Eingabefelder an. Hier prüfst du mit Hilfe der *value*-Eigenschaft ob die Felder Inhalt besitzen.

Um die Felder und den Button identifizieren zu können, vergibst du am besten IDs. Sie ermöglichen über die Methode *getElementById* Zugriff auf das gewünschte Element.

Beispiel:

```
<div>
  Passwort: <input type="password" id="pwID" onkeyup="document.getElementById('btnID').disabled = ((this.value!='') && (document.getElementById('txtID').value!=''))? false : true; "><br>
  Text: <input type="text" id="txtID" onkeyup="document.getElementById('btnID').disabled = ((this.value!='') && (document.getElementById('pwID').value!=''))? false : true;"><br>
  <input type="button" id="btnID" value="Button" disabled="disabled"><br>
</div>
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Chimaira (26. März 2008)

danke das hat mir sehr geholfen!

Greeze Chimaira


----------

